# Lumen measurement of Lupine Tesla and Dealextreme Magicshine



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Lumen measurement of Lupine Tesla and Dealextreme Magicshine

Well, FYI. In a german board, some skilled lab guys measured the lumen output of the Lupine Tesla and the Dealextreme Magicshine. Measured with an integrating sphere.

There were measured 2 Teslas, one with 550 lumen and the other with 600 lumen.
The single Dealextreme Magicshine was measured with 550 lumen.

Test results: here. Magicshine is labeled as "HA-III SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen Bike Light Set".
Also beamshot comparison available: here. Magicshine is labeled as "DX-Klon"

regards


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks. That confirms what I have been guessing.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Just to add a small piece of information you may not have heard (because Lupine are reluctant to tell?), that there was a batch of Teslas produced with some bad part (capacitor or something - don't know too much about these things), which results the light to consume 16W instead of 12W. This could be one reason why one cannot get the promised runtime with their Tesla.
If you suspect your light to be faulty you should send it back to Lupine (I guess to Gretna, if you are in the US), and they will fix it for free.

Of course, otherwise the light output is quite similar, that's no wonder since both lights are using the same LED with similar reflectors. I currently have one MS for a short test in my hands, and the light beam is lacking the penetrating spot of the Tesla, also, there are some discolorations around the spot (some additional green tint), however it cannot be seen in real use, and the MS has an excellent, excellent beam pattern for handlebar mounting.
I wouldn't trade it for my Tesla though, since there are some problems with it that would annoy me (and I'm glad to have paid for the extra quality of Lupine), however, the rumor is very much proven: the MS _is_ the light night riding newbies should buy, without a second thought.
That's it for a short review ;-)


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesting. Glad someone actually measured this. 

One site has the Tesla 4 for $413, Deal Extreme sell the M.S. for $80. That means, lumens per dollar are

For the 600 lumen tesla 4 ---> 1.5 lumens/$
Magic Shine at 550 lumens ---> 6.9 lumens/$

I made some simple current measurements on one of my M.S lights and got this for who is interested.

i high = 1300 mA --> 1.84 hrs based on 2400 mA-hr pack
i low = 430 mA --> 5.5 hrs (the duty cycle is actually about 1/3, not 5/9 as claimed)
i green Led (indicator if left plugged in) = 6 mA --> 16.7 days

I haven't actually test the practical life of the light on low power. However, high seems to meet specs for batter life.


----------

